# Quick And Easy Fried Potatoes Recipe



## Ol-blue (Jan 30, 2008)

My son saw this being prepared the other day on a cooking show on TV. I have not found the recipe yet so I went by my sons description on how he saw it made. The potatoes were served with a sour cream sauce, but I don't think you even need the sauce. If I could find the recipe I would like to try the sauce.
These are so simple to make and taste just as good fried in butter only.
Enjoy! Debbie

QUICK AND EASY FRIED POTATOES 












BABY YUKON POTATOES; Or Baby Double-N-Creamers.
BACON; Cut Up, Into Bite Size Pieces.
ONION; Diced.
CHEDDAR CHEESE; Shredded.
PARMESAN CHEESE; Shredded.
BUTTER; Or Olive Oil.
SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
_____

Boil potatoes in water until fork tender.
When potatoes are fork tender, drain and set aside.
With a clean kitchen towel and the palm of your hand or back of a large spatula, smash the hot potatoes to approximately 1/3 inch thick; set aside.
In a large skillet add bacon and onions, cook until onions are caramelized and bacon is crispy.
Remove bacon and onions from pan on to a paper towel.
Leave any bacon fat in pan.
Add enough butter or olive oil to pan to fry potatoes in.
Heat oil or butter over medium heat; place potatoes in pan.
Season potatoes with salt and pepper to taste.
When potatoes are browned on one side, flip potatoes and add more butter and oil if needed to skillet.
Sprinkle potatoes with cheese and bacon and onions.
Continue frying until cheese is melted and potatoes are browned.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 30, 2008)

Yum! Thank You!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 30, 2008)

Neat! That would never have occurred to me, and looks darn tasty!
Thanks!


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 30, 2008)

mmmm.. That looks good.  I like to just shred Yukon gold, press on them with a paper towel to get them dry.  Spread in a thin layer on a lightly oiled very hot non stick pan.  Fry until dark brown on one side, pepper and flip to fry other side.  Turn only once.  Really good with toppings or just ketchup.


----------



## sattie (Jan 30, 2008)

Seems I seen something similar to this on 30 minute meals with Rachel Ray.  I thought it was a great idea and it looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

beginner chef, You are welcome.
 
Maverick2272, They were wonderful...Moist on the inside and a little crispy on the outside.
 
tdejarnette, I really like Yukon golds too. 
 
sattie, It's a quick way to have potatoes. I asked my son where he saw it and it wasn't Rachel Ray. He said it was a male cook. It sounds like something Rachel Ray would do though.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 31, 2008)

I still haven't found anything on FoodNetwork.com that matches in my searches, but honestly I am just fine with Ol-Blue's recipe.. and we just bought some Yukon Gold's today

Edit: Although I would like to find the Sour Cream sauce and try it as well.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks delicious Miss Debbie!! I've done something similar with left over mashed potatoes...The cheese topping is a nice idea! Thanks!!


----------



## middie (Jan 31, 2008)

Oooh yum I love fried potatoes, but never topped them with cheese.
Cool I know what I'm doing for dinner !


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

Maverick2272, My son said the sauce consists of sour cream, peppadew peppers, and some white wine. Just 3 ingredients.
He said it was like a cup of sour cream and 1/2 cup peppadew peppers, chopped and maybe 1/4 cup white wine. I'm sure this could be made to taste.
 
Uncle Bob, That sounds good. I always have leftover mashed potatoes. Thanks.
 
middie, Enjoy!


----------



## Wart (Jan 31, 2008)

I know these pictures are of smooshed potatoes, ...

I've been known to make mashed potatoes just to have them on hand for potato cakes.

Yesterdays mashed potatoes, salt and pepper, pinch of cayenne, chives, whatever I feel like at the moment, beat in some flour to help the cakes hold together, make into patties, fry till done (for me it's a iron skillet with olive oil and butter, or just oil, or just butter ... ).


Left over baked potatoes get pretty much the same treatment. I peal them, dice the skins, cube the main part, smash them up with a bit of 1/2 & 1/2, then do as I did above.

Since I skipped breakfast, and have some baked potatoes in the fridge, .... topped with a over easy egg .... Excuse me.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

Wart said:


> I know these pictures are of smooshed potatoes, ...
> 
> I've been known to make mashed potatoes just to have them on hand for potato cakes.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 31, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Looks delicious Miss Debbie!! I've done something similar with left over mashed potatoes...The cheese topping is a nice idea! Thanks!!


 
What is this thing you called "leftover" mashed potatoes?
I have never seen such a creature in my fridge. 

I'll eat anything containing potatoes AND cheese. 
Thank you again Ol Blue


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> What is this thing you called "leftover" mashed potatoes?
> I have never seen such a creature in my fridge.
> 
> I'll eat anything containing potatoes AND cheese.
> Thank you again Ol Blue


 
You are welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks! I will give that a shot.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Thanks! I will give that a shot.


 
Let us know what you come up with if you do try it.


----------



## che'mark (Jan 31, 2008)

I just saw a version of this recipe that was finished in the oven instead of the skillet. After the potatoes were smashed they were diizzled with oil and put in a 450 degree oven, I like yours better and plan to cook it soon!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

che'mark said:


> I just saw a version of this recipe that was finished in the oven instead of the skillet. After the potatoes were smashed they were diizzled with oil and put in a 450 degree oven, I like yours better and plan to cook it soon!


 
The oven method would be nice if you needed to make a lot. I prefer to use the skillet then heat up my oven.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh, now I have to talk the wife into letting me order some Peppadew, unless someone has an idea where I can get them locally in Chicago. I have to think they are around here somewhere, LOL.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Uh, now I have to talk the wife into letting me order some Peppadew, unless someone has an idea where I can get them locally in Chicago. I have to think they are around here somewhere, LOL.


 
They sell them in a jar in the delicatessen section of some supermarkets.

Substitution for Pepadews are red Anaheim chilies if that helps.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> They sell them in a jar in the delicatessen section of some supermarkets.
> 
> Substitution for Pepadews are red Anaheim chilies if that helps.



Yes it does help, thanks! It will be a couple of days until we next go out shopping, but when we do I will make every effort to get this stuff and give it a try, and will let everyone know how it works out!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 31, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Yes it does help, thanks! It will be a couple of days until we next go out shopping, but when we do I will make every effort to get this stuff and give it a try, and will let everyone know how it works out!


 
Great....We will be waiting.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, just when I think I have seen every possible way to fix potatoes, I find two new potato recipes in one day at DC!  This looks great!

Barbara


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 1, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Wow, just when I think I have seen every possible way to fix potatoes, I find two new potato recipes in one day at DC! This looks great!
> 
> Barbara


 
I know what you mean.


----------



## Wart (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 1, 2008)

That looks really good Wart.


----------



## Wart (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks.

I made three patties and one egg.

Was going to save Wife a patty.

Ummm ..... Nope.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 1, 2008)

I like your idea very well and will make some soon like tomorrow>


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 2, 2008)

It will have to try it soon Wart.
 
Dave Hutchins, I hope you enjoy the potatoes.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, my wife gave me a treat today: Pepadews! I made the potatoes tonight, and everyone agreed they were great just as is with no toppings. Adding the toppings made them better, and the sauce was awesome, not overpowering. They agreed you didn't need the topping for them to be great, but it was good with it.
Thanks Ol-Blue for the recipe, it was great! A new favorite way of making potatoes


----------



## sattie (Feb 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Wow, just when I think I have seen every possible way to fix potatoes, I find two new potato recipes in one day at DC! This looks great!
> 
> Barbara


 
I'm with ya girlie!!!  Yea!


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 4, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> OK, my wife gave me a treat today: Pepadews! I made the potatoes tonight, and everyone agreed they were great just as is with no toppings. Adding the toppings made them better, and the sauce was awesome, not overpowering. They agreed you didn't need the topping for them to be great, but it was good with it.
> Thanks Ol-Blue for the recipe, it was great! A new favorite way of making potatoes


 
You have a nice wife...How did you make the sauce? I have to agree with you, these are my favorite way to fix potatoes now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

I started with a cup of sour cream, then added a dry white wine until it got to a consistency I like (I used less than 1/4 cup, but not by much, I didn't want it runny I like sauces thick), then added in the Pepadews. Didn't cook it or heat it, just served it up that way, dolloped on the top of the potatoes.
I think we all agreed that next time we would put a dollop on the side instead of putting it directly on the potatoes.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 4, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I started with a cup of sour cream, then added a dry white wine until it got to a consistency I like (I used less than 1/4 cup, but not by much, I didn't want it runny I like sauces thick), then added in the Pepadews. Didn't cook it or heat it, just served it up that way, dolloped on the top of the potatoes.
> I think we all agreed that next time we would put a dollop on the side instead of putting it directly on the potatoes.


 
Great...I'll have to find some Pepadews and try it now. Thanks!


----------

